# Rose lake



## Steelhauler

Hi all,

The wife and I are heading down to Hocking Hills to camp next weekend. I was thinking of taking a rod down. Does anyone have any info on Rose Lake? Is it worth giving it a shot? Thanks in advance. 

Wes


----------



## Flathead76

Bass, bluegill, and catfish. Very clear water.


----------



## fastwater

...and an occasional left over trout from past yearly stockings.

Like Flathead said, very clear, deep water. It has some excellent bass fishing with loads of cover on the banks. There have been some monsters caught there and with fishing from the bank, and all the trees and cover on the banks, I'd say most nice ones never get landed. 
Have seen a few saugeye caught there and there's supposed to be some pike in there as well but have never seen any caught.
Have your hiking shoes on also. The steep road down to the lake isn't bad...it's the hike back up that gets ya.


----------



## Steelhauler

Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate it. So I take it that you really can't get a yak on it?

Wes


----------



## fastwater

Steelhauler said:


> Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate it. So I take it that you really can't get a yak on it?
> 
> Wes


Yes you can!
And if at all possible, I'd surely take the yak.
There is a road that goes straight down to the lake...but no motorized vehicles past a certain point.
And the hill is a good one. But is surely doable, especially with a couple people. Years ago, buddy and I used to pack his steel johnboat up and down the hill. Don't think I could do it today though.
But have often thought of fishing it in a float tube.


----------



## Steelhauler

Thanks Fastwater,

I'll definitely take the yak!

Wes


----------



## fastwater

Steelhauler said:


> Thanks Fastwater,
> 
> I'll definitely take the yak!
> 
> Wes


You guys will have a great time.
Especially from the yak.
Rose lake is a beautiful lake.

Forgot to add earlier that in order to access the road down to the lake, you have to go through,and to the back of the state run campground (Hocking Hills campground). You'll go through the main entrance of the campground. They will most likely stop you at the main entrance checking your business but not a problem. You are allowed to enter through there to access the lake. Go up the curvy hill and there should be signs directing you to the swimming pool. You can drive past the pool a very short bit to the sign that says ' no motorized vehicles beyond this point'. You can unload your equip. and then find a parking spot by the pool to park. Also, make sure everyone fishing has a license. Being a state run facility/campground, I've been checked there more than anyplace I've ever fished.

Hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## CFIden

25 Years ago that lake was FULL of fresh water jelly fish. I would guess they are still there? Was the only lake in Ohio I ever saw them in. They were small but there was thousands of them. Anyone else ever senn them there?


----------



## fastwater

CFIden said:


> 25 Years ago that lake was FULL of fresh water jelly fish. I would guess they are still there? Was the only lake in Ohio I ever saw them in. They were small but there was thousands of them. Anyone else ever senn them there?


Interesting!
Have never seen any.


----------



## Flathead76

fastwater said:


> You guys will have a great time.
> Especially from the yak.
> Rose lake is a beautiful lake.
> 
> Forgot to add earlier that in order to access the road down to the lake, you have to go through,and to the back of the state run campground (Hocking Hills campground). You'll go through the main entrance of the campground. They will most likely stop you at the main entrance checking your business but not a problem. You are allowed to enter through there to access the lake. Go up the curvy hill and there should be signs directing you to the swimming pool. You can drive past the pool a very short bit to the sign that says ' no motorized vehicles beyond this point'. You can unload your equip. and then find a parking spot by the pool to park. Also, make sure everyone fishing has a license. Being a state run facility/campground, I've been checked there more than anyplace I've ever fished.
> 
> Hope you guys have a great time.


Bastards now charge 3 dollars for a fishing pass.


----------



## fastwater

Flathead76 said:


> Bastards now charge 3 dollars for a fishing pass.


You've got to be kidding!!!

That should be against the law. Seems the state is double dipping if they are requiring a fishing license plus charging a fee to fish. But why doesn't that surprise me.


----------



## hoplovestofish

It's called a "guest/parking pass". hop


----------



## Flathead76

fastwater said:


> You've got to be kidding!!!
> 
> That should be against the law. Seems the state is double dipping if they are requiring a fishing license plus charging a fee to fish. But why doesn't that surprise me.


Last year it was a dollar.


----------



## Bluegillin'

If you don't want to pay the $3, I believe there is parking on the other side of the lake, but you will need to hike a little further. Admnittedly, it has been some time since I was down there but I assume there is still parking on that side.


----------



## fastwater

Flathead76 said:


> Last year it was a dollar.


Thank you Mr Kasick.


----------

